# 6x6 Douglas Fir Kiln Dried??? Help



## Longtrail23 (Sep 27, 2015)

Hello All,

I am new to this forum, and I'm looking for some assistance. I am planning to build a couple "built in's" and I was interested in using 6×6 Lumber(possibly Douglas Fir) as posts. I have read about green lumber and not using wood with high moisture to build with. I can't seem to find any 6×6 Lumber Kiln Dried. I live in Long Island and all the 6×6's are pressure treated. I have found some places in New Jersey that carries rough sawn lumber, but i'm concerned about the moisture. Does anyone know of a place where i can buy Kiln Dried 6×6 or is there a place i can bring lumber to who will dry it for me. I don't have much experience, and any help or suggestions will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks

Brian


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

To be honest, I don't have any lumber mills around me that do 6X6 in a non-pressure treated kiln dried. The kiln cannot get into the middle of the wood.
If you must use 6X6, have you thought about building up 4 pcs of a 2X6?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Like Tennessee said, you can use 2xs to laminate a beam. Is this structural or is the size of the beam purely aesthetic? If it's not structural, you could glue up 1×6s into a "fake" hollow box. Just be sure to miter where necessary to hide all the endgrain.


----------

